

Beautiful typeface designs released this winter - Brajeshwar
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/01/13/designers-of-the-most-beautiful-new-typefaces-released-this-winter/

======
huhtenberg
Some of these are indeed beautiful, alright, but otherwise it's just a random
"Top N list" of whatever typefaces the author has come across "this winter".
Flag it off the front page, please.

